# شريط مدائح مريمية لفريق شمس البر يارب يعجبكم



## بولس بس (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شريط مدائح مريمية لفريق شمس البر يارب يعجبكم  
   ابدأ باسم اللهhttp://www.4shared.com/file/65192420/9cd71754/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c79db6df
السلام لك يا أم بخرستوس
http://www.4shared.com/file/65193222/cee86daf/____.html?dirPwdVerified=c79db6df
أنا أفتح فاي بالتسبيح
http://www.4shared.com/file/65193856/8b53baa7/___.html?dirPwdVerified=c79db6df
سبانى حبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/65194572/2b07b7d6/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c79db6df
يا مريم أنا عبدك
http://www.4shared.com/file/65195060/62654235/___.html?dirPwdVerified=c79db6df
يا ابنة داود
http://www.4shared.com/file/65195782/17a71812/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c79db6df


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

هاااايل جدا...وصوتهم جميل
ميرسى كتير يابولس..واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جمال جدا 
مرسىىىىى يا بولس 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## youssef e (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا


----------



## wael_raft2007 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اللينكات مش شغالة

رجاء محبة ارجو رفع الشريط تانى

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## bishooo malak (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بولس بس قال:


> شريط مدائح مريمية لفريق شمس البر يارب يعجبكم
> ابدأ باسم اللهhttp://www.4shared.com/file/65192420/9cd71754/___online.html?dirpwdverified=c79db6df
> السلام لك يا أم بخرستوس
> http://www.4shared.com/file/65193222/cee86daf/____.html?dirpwdverified=c79db6df
> ...



*سلام المسيح يكون معاك يا اخ بولس 
من فضلك انا كنت عايز شريط مدائح مريمية لفريق شمس البر 
فيارين لو الشريط لسه عندك ترفعه لأن اللينكات مش شغالة 
وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يكون معك*


----------



## nermeen1 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------

